# Frosted Background



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

There is a product at home depot for frosting windows. It's a window film cling. It's about $18 a roll. I'd get the spray that comes with it too. I plan on doing that to my 46 bow when I move it. I'd like to find a dark frost if I can.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

You can either get the frosted window film or Krylon/Rustoleum frost in a spray can.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 3, 2013)

That's awesome! I gotta do my garage windows, that's perfect! 

How well do you think it scrapes off? I know acrylic paint comes off, and even latex wall paint comes off (I just painted window trim LOL, so I know) .. Have you ever used it personally?


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

I've used the window cling before but never the spray. Whatever you use, it's going to look good considering you'll be seeing it from in front of the glass.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Amazon sells the same stuff as Home Depot but in 36x20 it something similar I just put it on my new tank. Looks great and easy to install. 

I'm still planting going to finish that tomorrow so excuse the bare tank. 










Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Fishbait (Mar 16, 2013)

Y'all might want to go to decorativefilm.com to see a multitude of different films. They will send you samples for free. I like the pearl green frosted one but have considered using more than one to get the right effect I'm looking for. I for one, am not so hot on black backgrounds as I feel it absorbs all the light. Of course, if you have enough background plants it doesn't matter as they reflect light.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I just did the back of my tank with frosted window film and it is awesome!

This is what I got at Lowes, and I got the liquid for it as well that helps apply it.









This is what the tank looks with backlighting (haven't planted yet):


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

tharsis said:


> I just did the back of my tank with frosted window film and it is awesome!
> 
> This is what I got at Lowes, and I got the liquid for it as well that helps apply it.
> 
> ...


That looks great. How did you achieve the backlighting?


----------



## EarlyGrayce (Jul 15, 2014)

why not just use etch bath ... . it is the real deal... that what we [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty graff writers use to Acid etch windows etc. look up Etch bath (not the cream).


----------



## kayjay2C (Sep 22, 2014)

Aurie said:


> How well do you think it scrapes off? I know acrylic paint comes off, and even latex wall paint comes off (I just painted window trim LOL, so I know) .. Have you ever used it personally?


No I haven't used this particular product but I have painted the back side of a tank, when I got tired of that look it was a PAIN to remove! I didn't want to risk using paint stripper products on an inhabited tank, so manually scraping off every shred of paint was incredibly difficult. Not to mention leaving ugly scratches on the glass. So I prefer to paint a backdrop, or use clingfilm.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

EarlyGrayce said:


> why not just use etch bath ... . it is the real deal... that what we [censored][censored][censored][censored]ty graff writers use to Acid etch windows etc. look up Etch bath (not the cream).


Too permanent, I change my mind too much for that. I like to be able to change everything in and on the tank on a whim if I want to, including backgrounds.


----------



## aaronbear (Mar 17, 2013)

tharsis said:


> I just did the back of my tank with frosted window film and it is awesome!
> 
> This is what I got at Lowes, and I got the liquid for it as well that helps apply it.
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful! Are the ripples on the back coming from the overhead lights refracting off the water surface?

I use a set of Philips Hue light strips behind my tank to backlight the frosted glass and I think it looks great, plus I have it programmed to go through sunrise, sunset, and several phases of daylight and moonlight so it feels a little more alive.


----------



## Izzy- (Jun 11, 2014)

tharsis said:


> I just did the back of my tank with frosted window film and it is awesome!
> 
> This is what I got at Lowes, and I got the liquid for it as well that helps apply it.
> 
> ...


I never thought of this, looks pretty cool


----------

